# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  ECOCANASTAS A DOMICILIO - DELIVERY ORGÁNICO

## Roger Flores

Realizamos entregas a domicilio de productos ecológicos frescos y certificados producidos en el Valle Chillón - Finca orgánica "HECOSAN". 
Adquiera su Ecocanasta desde 40  soles. 
Una Ecocanasta contiene los siguientes productos: 
1 Lechuga seda
1 Lechuga americana
1 Lechuga criolla
1 lechuga Roja
1 Col Nene
1 Col Morada
1 Brocoli
1 Berengena
1 kg. Zapallo loche
1 Pepino
1 Apio
1 Poro
1 Nabo
1 atado de Hierba buena
1 atado de Huacatay
1 atado de Toronjil
1 kg. Maiz morado
1 Pimentón
1 atado de Manzanilla
1 atado de Hierba Luisa
1 atado de Muña
1 atado de hierbas mixtas (Albahaca ,culantro, espinaca y perejil) 
También comercializamos como productos adicionales: 
Palta fuerte
Tomate Cherry
Tomate de Arbol
Zanahoria
Camote Amarillo
Camote Morado
Pitahaya
Fresa orgánica
Lucúma orgánica
Huevos orgánicos de gallinas libres 
Todos los productos cuentan con certificado orgánico. 
Mayor información: 
Cel. 961085007
E-mail. decoroger@gmail.comTemas similares: VENDO ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN EN LIMA - DELIVERY GRATIS venta de panela, cacao orgánico y convencional, granadilla, granada wonderful, banano orgánico REQUERIMOS CACAO EN GRANO Y EN POLVO ORGÁNICO y CAFÉ ORGÁNICO URGENTE. Artículo: Amazon inicia conquista de Europa con su delivery de productos frescos Artículo: Walmart usaría 'drones' para realizar entregas a domicilio

----------


## erikantis

muy buena idea, gracias por compartir la informacion, en estos tiempos debemos reinventarnos.

----------

jorgeveliz

----------

